# Mostly Mozart



## Hazel (Oct 23, 2010)

Am I over-reacting or is this one of the best comments on the future of classical music? Let the younger generation in with their fresh-air creativity and see what happens.

"Mostly Mozart; Mostly Improved" by Anthony Tommasini. It is in the New York Times. I tried to copy the URL but it wouldn't paste. Googling will get it if you want to see.

Some of us (mostly me) tend to cling to the old and never know what the younger musicians are doing. Maybe because we hear too much in public places that just isn't music. At least not to my old ears.

P. S. I couldn't get the URL for "Mostly Mozart". I think I just got it.

http://www.nytimes.com/2013/07/28/arts/music/mostly-mozart-mostly-improved.html?pagewanted=all


----------



## PetrB (Feb 28, 2012)

Great article, exciting activity, and it is all in and around Manhattan, one of the two largest classical music navels of the planet (the other being London.) So what is going on there must be tempered, a little bit, to the more "conservative" centers like, perhaps, Sydney, Australia.

The immediacy of sitting nearer the players, and in a smaller venue, is an already known plus -- here proved as very successful, as are the later night venues in a more relaxed setting. 

What is cursorily glossed over is the always problematic far less pay because the audience is smaller, and that old saw about "less pay but really great exposure" for the younger players and composers. Without inflating prices to mega-star level, it might be hoped some further endowments for the smaller and more adventurous venues of such high quality would find their way to those so dedicated to presenting the music in such a fresher and smaller venue.

Nothing sets off older works so well as a well-written contemporary work, and vice verso.... so hats off to this ensemble, its directors, players and composers.


----------

